

Securing MongoDB Behind Nginx - BenjaminCoe
http://attachmentsme.tumblr.com/post/2658871266/securing-mongodb-behind-nginx

======
catch23
couldn't this be done easier with just a ssh tunnel?

~~~
BenjaminCoe
An SSH tunnel might be what we ultimately end up using. The HTTP service layer
was meant to be a bit of an abstraction as well, in case we ultimately ended
up going with another key/value store, e.g., HBase or Casandra -- having said
that, MongoDB is working pretty awesomely so far.

------
chopsueyar
Anyone know what his full stack is?

